# Space Sharks, Kil! Kil! Kil!



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Space Sharks!

I started on these tonight fully. I went insane earlier this year and bought tons of Space Marines, along with pre-Heresy bits. I built a whole load of shit, then left it alone. Inspired by that Space Marine thread a while back, I've decided to go with the Space Sharks colour scheme from the Rogue Trader days. I still need to print out the decals from BoLS, but this project is now underway.

Also, I built an Adeptus Custodes from space plastic bits and painted him quickly earlier tonight. Really difficult pose to photograph, though, so I might snap his head and re-glue it in a better position.

Awful pictures again.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

nice scheme.

and i like the custodes too, is that just a storm bolter glued on a force spear?


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

You did a very nice job on your space sharks marines, Keep up
the good work :victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Where are the heads from? Looking good!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Haha thats one funky Custode, well done. Lovin the Sharks too.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice! I love space sharks, thier motto is "first in, last out". Can't wait to see more....


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Good sweet God-Emperor on a lampshade...Space Sharks...:shok:! What's next..Rainbow Warriors? :shok:

Seriously though, they look very good. The paint job is ace. The custode is rather nice as well. I like how you converted the spear from various bits. It looks great :biggrin:! Keep up the good work buddy!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

There's very little info on the Space Sharks out there, really, but what I've managed to find out is that they're into Dreadnoughts, Drop Pods and hand-to-hand melee fighting. The dreadnoughts are covered, as I already have three awaiting paint, so I'll look into bagging two or three of the new drop pods when the price drops to around £15 on eBay (as it inevitably will). I also already have a ten-man squad of Assault Marines with jetpacks, so I may either get another ten man jetpack squad, or even build a few 6-8 man assault marines without the jetpacks. I'm thinking fast and mobile and brutal (and possibly suicidally insane, like RT-era space marines were supposed to be), so I'm getting my Landspeeders completed later this week, too.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

eric said:


> There's very little info on the Space Sharks out there, really, but what I've managed to find out is that they're into Dreadnoughts, Drop Pods and hand-to-hand melee fighting.


Excellent, Dreadnaughts are some damn cool models. and drop pods, kickin' arse!!!!

you know what Shogun_Nate, I'd like to see Rainbow warriors come back:good:......


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

can't wait to see those vehicles.

anre those heads from forge world?


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Nah, they're Black Templars heads from the upgrade pack. I've bagged a few of them cheap.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome! Looking forward to seeing these.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I love seeing what is a badly painted model shown in the old collectors guide done absolutely fantastically well great work and love the use of the forge world red scorpions helmets look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

space sharks= made of win. 

More pics please!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

hmm...they looked a lot like the heads from the red scorpions, but very nice scheme. i've never seen anyone play sharks before.


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

gwmaniac said:


> hmm...they looked a lot like the heads from the red scorpions, but very nice scheme. i've never seen anyone play sharks before.


Yeah, they're supposed to be the same style of heads, but there's definitely a little difference in sculpting style. The BT sprue ones are a little more "snout"-like, whereas the RS forgeworld ones are a little smoother looking, like a Mark 6 helmet with more angles. As I've managed to build up a huge collection of un-used Mark 7 heads, I might just go and make another chapter, too, to fight alongside (or against?) the Space Sharks when they're done, but I'm not sure which just yet. I like the idea of the Flesh Tearers (another subtle RT-era Marine chapter), but they're still a fairly dark colour, so I'm leaning toward the Praetors of Orpheus instead, as very soon there will be a bunch of ready-made stuff I could use for them in the form of shoulder pads and unofficial chapter icon transfers.

I'm afraid I haven't progressed much farther than this just yet as I've recently moved out for University and bundled all my stuff up to the new house, only for the waterworks to spring a leak and flood my bedroom, so I'm back at my mums for now while all my Space Marine stuff is up at my new house. Pain in the backside.

And thanks for the reps, guys! I'm going to try and get this army finished within the next month.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

WE NEED MORE PICS! lol


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I like them, always liked the idea of the Space Sharks, are you planning to do their symbol as shown in the old book, or was it changed?

But aye, look really nice so far.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

keep up the work mate...


----------



## eric (Apr 12, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> I like them, always liked the idea of the Space Sharks, are you planning to do their symbol as shown in the old book, or was it changed?
> 
> But aye, look really nice so far.


There's a newer version doing the rounds. I'm honestly undecided just now as to which to use. The original logo from the RT book has a sheet of decals available on BoLS, but I quite like the new one as well.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i say the old ones. theyre awsome, and if theyre already up for download it makes it easier


----------

